# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ماذا قد يحدث لو انتهى البترول من العالم ؟؟ ( شاركن )

## أم شهد

مما لاشك فيه أن البترول ثروة هامة جدًا ؛ 
فهو الذهب الأسود ، وهو أساس الصناعات الحديثة ، إنه حقًا نعمة كبيرة .... إلخ  :Smile: 

أتساءل كيف سيكون حالنا لو انتهى جميع البترول في العالم !!
ما الذي سيحدث ؟؟ وما الذي سيتغير ؟؟
سأبدأ أنا :
أولًا : لن يكون هناك المجلس العلمي !!
لأنه لن يكون هناك انترنت !!!
لأنه لن يكون هناك كهرباء  !!!! 

هيا فكرن معي ماذا سيحدث أيضًا ؟؟ وماذا ستفتقدن ؟؟
وهل هناك جوانب إيجابية لهذا الأمر؟؟ 
بانتظاركن

----------


## مروة عاشور

انتهى مرة واحدة؟!!!!

أتعرفين بم ذكرني سؤالك أختي العزيزة؟
ببعض الأسئلة التي كانت تُخصص لاختيار فصول المتميزات, فقد كانت مدرستي تخصص فصولا للطالبات اللاتي تعُدهن من المتميزات وتملأ اختبار التميز بمثل هذه الأسئلة وكنت أجد مجالا واسعا لينطلق فيه خيالي حتى أجيب على تلك الأسئلة!

وأما عن الجانب الإيجابي الوحيد الذي أتوقعه هو..
أني سأكون مجبرة على النوم مُبكرا حيث لا توجد كهرباء  :Smile:

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

جميل جدا لويحدث ذلك!!
سنتفرغ للعبادة والزهد ونرتاح من مشاغل الدنيا ونتخلص من الحقدوالحسد والمظاهر والقطيعة التي انتشرت بين الناس 
وكذلك  نقاتل الاعداء بالسيوف والخيول وتعودالعزة والنصروالمجدللا  مة 
والله المستعان

بوركت

----------


## أم شهد

> وأما عن الجانب الإيجابي الوحيد الذي أتوقعه هو..
> أني سأكون مجبرة على النوم مُبكرا حيث لا توجد كهرباء


نعم ، أصبتِ  :Smile: 



> وكذلك نقاتل الأعداء بالسيوف والخيول وتعود العزة والنصروالمجد للأمة


رااائع يا ذات الخيال الواسع
هذا ما كنت أريده !!
نسيتم أشياء أخرى من الجوانب الإيجابية وهي :
أننا سنستريح من عوادم السيارت لأنه لايوجد بنزين ، لكن لن نسافر بالطائرة ، السفر بالباخرة أو بالقطار الذي يعمل بالفحم أو بالدواب
وسنرتدي ملابس إما قطنية أو صوفية أو حرير للنساء
وسيكون عندنا نوعين من الأحذية :
الجلد الطبيعي والقباقيب الخشبية 
لكن ترى هل سنذاكر على ورق البردي أم على جلد الماعز  :Smile: 

أين ذوات الخيال الواسع ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان الله 
حديثنا هذا جعلني أستشعر نعم الله علينا
فكيف كان طلاب العلم يكدون ويقطعون الفيافي للحصول على حديث وحد؛ إذ لا سيارات ولا طائرات ولكن يزجون بأنفسهم خائضين الأهوال الصعاب لتحصيل العلم
ونحن أتانا العلم يطرق أبوابنا ولسان حاله: هل من مجيب!!
بارك الله فيك أخيتي الحبيبة وجعلنا الله وإياك من الشاكرين الذاكرين.

----------

